
An R API wrapper for NHTSA motor vehicle recall and complaint data - RA_Fisher
https://github.com/statwonk/openNHTSA
======
RA_Fisher
Would love some help on this if anyone else is interested in the data. As an
aside, I put some new FP techniques to use here, critiques welcome.

